# New 2009 Nissan Versa 1 Week old and only 400 miles



## VersaDude (Aug 22, 2009)

Hi I just purchased my new 2009 Nissan Versa hatchback last week , for some reason it takes a long time to start. It doesnt do it all the time, but some times I have to hold the key and cranking about 4-6 seconds for the engine to start. I was wondering what could be the problem, it is a brand new car, only had 33 miles when I bought it.


----------



## NISSAN FAMILY (Aug 21, 2009)

dont go straight to cranking it, like most cars stop in the on position a second before you crank the starter to allow the fuel pump to prime


----------



## VersaDude (Aug 22, 2009)

NISSAN FAMILY said:


> dont go straight to cranking it, like most cars stop in the on position a second before you crank the starter to allow the fuel pump to prime


Even thought I turn the key to 1-2-3 and then wait on 3 after the 4 beeps go aways. It still doese the same proplem.


----------



## NISSAN FAMILY (Aug 21, 2009)

go to the stealership then if its that new


----------



## PbLead (Aug 8, 2009)

COME ON!! I thought they fixed that!:balls:


----------



## Calimoxo2 (Jan 25, 2005)

I thought this was addressed on the 2008's..?


----------



## streamcast (Oct 8, 2009)

Possible NATS issue or fuel pump issue. Common in the 07/08s. That new bring it to the dealer, you should have warranty.


----------



## kmic617 (Jun 24, 2007)

almost dead battery ? ?


----------



## Andrews Chalmers (Nov 8, 2010)

Pretty obvious fuel pump issue that was common in 2007/2008 vehicles.

Get it fixed under warranty - just tell them that you require an extended crank, or two cranks to get the engine started.


----------

